
The Feynman Lectures on Physics are free online - alexholehouse
http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/
======
rcurry
One of Feynman's funniest lines, I thought, was during a talk where someone in
the audience asked if we'd ever be able to develop an anti-gravity device.
Feynman gestured at their chair and said something along the lines of "we
already have, in fact you're sitting on one right now."

~~~
amelius
Funny. Except that sitting on a chair will not make you feel weightless. Also,
we can't replace space stations and parabolic flights by chairs.

~~~
teekert
The chair provides an equal but opposite force to gravity, that could be
interpreted as anti-gravity :)

------
fletchowns
If you haven't read "Surely You're Joking, Mr. Feynman!" yet, do yourself a
favor and order it right now!

------
alexholehouse
I should (sheepishly) say that I knew Vol. 1 and 2 were available but very
recently discovered 3 was now also available. As it turns out, 3 was published
a while ago, so while it was new to me, the full set being available was not,
in fact, new to the world.

That said, hopefully it's all new to [some] other people!

------
webmaven
Awesome!

In not totally unrelated news, I just finished reading Greg Egan's
'Orthogonal' trilogy (alien (as in _really_ alien, alternate-universe
cosmology and physics) multi-generational epic). The Feynman-type diagrams in
the last book helped make sense of the weird physics.

~~~
darkmighty
Sounds interesting, is the physics in the book mathematically
sound/consistent? (and interesting, hopefully)

~~~
sohkamyung
It is mathematically interesting and shows how physics behave if you change
assumptions about the geometry of space-time.

Egan has copious documents on the physics of the Orthogonal universe at his
website [
[http://www.gregegan.net/ORTHOGONAL/ORTHOGONAL.html](http://www.gregegan.net/ORTHOGONAL/ORTHOGONAL.html)
]

------
jacobolus
Several prior discussions:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=feynman%20lectures&dateRange=a...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=feynman%20lectures&dateRange=all)

------
mironathetin
If I wrote "A must read for every physics student" then it felt more like
duty. But actually it is fun to read the Feynman lectures because they are so
inspiring. One of those rare books that are written so well that it becomes
fun to study - even such abstract things like physics.

Few scientists have a talent to present abstract things as well as Feynman.
Daniel Kahneman and Sigmund Freud, whose lectures are also a pleasure to read,
come to mind.

I couldn't read the Feynman lectures for my courses though (we followed the
Berkeley physics series), but when ever I want to refresh my mind or find a
nice way to explain things to students, these are a swell reference.

I still prefer the printed version though because of its nice layout with
images and drawings in the margins.

------
mhartl
You're welcome. :-)

------
guilhermeasg
There's also a couple of interesting videos here:
[http://www.feynmanphysicslectures.com/](http://www.feynmanphysicslectures.com/)

------
okasaki
Some of the text does not render correctly if you set your own browser fonts.

------
hchenji
Is this new or has it existed since some time?

~~~
akiselev
According to [1] it has been available for free online since 2013. I bought
the hardcover 3+1/2 volume box set at borders almost a decade ago.

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Feynman_Lectures_on_Phys...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Feynman_Lectures_on_Physics)

